# Empfehlung für Datenbankschulung?



## Bartleby (26. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit ca. 2 Jahren als Java-Softwareentwickler tätig und habe während des Studiums und meiner Arbeit viel zur Datenmodellierung gelernt und auch einiges zur Datenbankentwicklung, allerdings eher auf einem einfachen Level.

Ich würde mich nun gern im Bereich der Datenbankentwicklung weiterbilden und suche eine entsprechende Schulung. Ich brauche keine Schulung für Admins oder Designer, sondern wirklich für Entwickler. Was benötigt ein Softwareentwickler oft? Was gibts für Kniffe? Wie kann ich die Performance steigern? Gern auch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Datenbanken wie Oracle und MSSQL.

Habt ihr in der Richtung vielleicht einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es da Standardschulungen die vielleicht sogar mit einem Zertifikat enden, wie z.B. dem SCJP (nur eben für Datenbanken)?

Standort ist Süddeutschland, ein entsprechender Schulungsanbieter in der Nähe wäre also gut 

Viele Grüße
bartleby


----------



## Bartleby (28. Apr 2010)

Hat niemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## Bartleby (30. Apr 2010)

Was haltet ihr von den Oracle-Schulungen und Zertifikaten? Ich finden die Oracle Database 11g: Introduction to SQL Release 2  ganz interessant, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie zu Basic ist. 
Anschließend könnte ich noch das Zertifikat Oracle Database SQL Expert machen. Hmm...


----------

